# Fusion Infrared Quartz Radiant Heater



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Anybody knows where I can buy in Winnipeg, Canada. -

Fusion Infrared Quartz Radiant Heater

Fusion Infrared Quartz Radiant Heater | Walmart.ca

Or similar.

I prefer them without fan.

They all out of stock at my local Walmart.

Thanks


----------

